# Loudest exhaust



## GODZILLAA! (Sep 24, 2014)

What is the loudest exhaust you can get for an R35?


----------



## barry P. (May 9, 2010)

Give it a rest mate, it's getting boring now. 

Go and wind Chronos up on MLR.


----------



## GODZILLAA! (Sep 24, 2014)

Omg im aloud to ask questions!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TomS (Mar 21, 2012)

allowed*


----------



## DanielM3 (Jul 30, 2013)

No exhaust is the loudest...!


----------



## GODZILLAA! (Sep 24, 2014)

Oh god whatever you all need to grow up and im the teenager and your all the adults yeah looks like it to.


----------



## DanielM3 (Jul 30, 2013)

GODZILLAA! said:


> Oh god whatever you all need to grow up and im the teenager and your all the adults yeah looks like it to.


Lighten up GODZILLAA..! No Exhaust is the loudest but a akrapovic with down pipes sounds tasty...!


----------



## GODZILLAA! (Sep 24, 2014)

Thankyou a straight answer for once!


----------



## scoooby slayer (Jun 13, 2009)

im on 102mm gtc titanium no cats its quite loud but sounds awesome imo


R35 SVM 850R 102MM TITANIUM GTC EXHAUST - YouTube

R35 GTR 1 BAR BOOST - YouTube


that pull is at 1 bar with 6800 rpm so like a stage 4 I guess, its sounds more purposeful at 1.6 bar and 7450 rpm


----------



## GODZILLAA! (Sep 24, 2014)

scoooby slayer said:


> im on 102mm gtc titanium no cats its quite loud but sounds awesome imo
> 
> 
> R35 SVM 850R 102MM TITANIUM GTC EXHAUST - YouTube
> ...


Nice


----------



## Tiler (Mar 28, 2014)

I have the litchfield 102mm with down pipes, and I think it sounds very nice.


----------



## GODZILLAA! (Sep 24, 2014)

Tiler said:


> I have the litchfield 102mm with down pipes, and I think it sounds very nice.


i like the armytrix


----------



## DanielM3 (Jul 30, 2013)

I have a brand new full oem system that you can have to go on your corsa/fiesta...! Free..


----------



## GODZILLAA! (Sep 24, 2014)

I dont have a car


----------



## DanielM3 (Jul 30, 2013)

GODZILLAA! said:


> I dont have a car


You can still have the exhaust...! 

Why don't you ask your Mummy to get you a R35 a nice little 64plate:chuckle:


----------



## GODZILLAA! (Sep 24, 2014)

Alright....an nope ill get myself one day.


----------



## DanielM3 (Jul 30, 2013)

GODZILLAA! said:


> Alright....an nope ill get myself one day.


GT-R R48 42plate, :flame:


----------



## GODZILLAA! (Sep 24, 2014)

Yeah ok.


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

barry P. said:


> Give it a rest mate, it's getting boring now.
> 
> Go and wind Chronos up on MLR.


Don't say that, I'm enjoying the peace and quiet! :squintdan


----------



## GODZILLAA! (Sep 24, 2014)

I dont wind people up haha


----------



## gtr mart (Mar 29, 2004)

meistershaft or JDM Password (and possibly the now no longer available) Meister R exhaust.

Either way, you need downpipes to really get volume.


----------



## Kabz r35 Gtr (Sep 27, 2012)

Lol this is defo Flynn!!


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

Kabz r35 Gtr said:


> Lol this is defo Flynn!!


I still think so, what makes you think it's the flydd?


----------



## MeisterR (Jul 19, 2008)

gtr mart said:


> meistershaft or JDM Password (and possibly the now no longer available) Meister R exhaust.
> 
> Either way, you need downpipes to really get volume.


We still have out exhaust available.
About to post something up on it later.

Anyone interested in a quality sounding exhaust can have a try before they actually commit. 

Jerrick


----------



## GODZILLAA! (Sep 24, 2014)

I tell you something come to gumball tomorrow and ill prove im not flynn))


----------



## paulock (Dec 1, 2012)

GODZILLAA! said:


> What is the loudest exhaust you can get for an R35?


the loudest as to be mad mudusa single exit straight through


----------



## Kabz r35 Gtr (Sep 27, 2012)

Chronos said:


> I still think so, what makes you think it's the flydd?


Cuz of the threds he's starting,they sound fishy like
He's taking the piss. But I could be wrong.


----------



## Kabz r35 Gtr (Sep 27, 2012)

GODZILLAA! said:


> I tell you something come to gumball tomorrow and ill prove im not flynn))


Will you be there in ur r8 supercar


----------



## GODZILLAA! (Sep 24, 2014)

Ill be there on foot i dont have a car


----------



## Henry 145 (Jul 15, 2009)

Can't the mods just put a ban on anything coming off Flynn's ip?

Seems to be on a one man crusade to turn people against him


----------



## GODZILLAA! (Sep 24, 2014)

Gosh my name is Tyler jesus!


----------



## SamboGrove (Jun 27, 2010)

Seriously who says 'gosh' ?!


----------



## GODZILLAA! (Sep 24, 2014)

What?


----------



## DanielM3 (Jul 30, 2013)

GODZILLAA! said:


> Gosh my name is Tyler jesus!


That's a cool name "Tyler Jesus" :bowdown1:


----------



## GODZILLAA! (Sep 24, 2014)

Yeah better than (danielM3)


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

GODZILLAA! said:


> Yeah better than (danielM3)


Typical Flynn response.... Come on mods, Flynn on a new ip?


----------



## GODZILLAA! (Sep 24, 2014)

Come to gumball and ill prove you wrong


----------



## DanielM3 (Jul 30, 2013)

GODZILLAA! said:


> Yeah better than (danielM3)


Awesome name DanielM3 especially with this V8 monster on the drive and my name is Daniel...!


----------



## GODZILLAA! (Sep 24, 2014)

Its crap......


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

GODZILLAA! said:


> Its crap......


Ahhhhhhhhhh ha ha ha haaaaaaaa you are growing on me, if you prove to be the troll master, I will be proper gutted. Free ride in my stage 4 if you are not.


----------



## DanielM3 (Jul 30, 2013)

GODZILLAA! said:


> Its crap......


Na..... It's awesome...!


----------



## GODZILLAA! (Sep 24, 2014)

Free ride it is then


----------



## DanielM3 (Jul 30, 2013)

GODZILLAA! said:


> Free ride it is then


Say "M3's are the daddy's " and I will take you in a fast GT-R haha


----------



## GODZILLAA! (Sep 24, 2014)

Haha


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

GODZILLAA! said:


> Free ride it is then


I'm not that far from you, so if you are legit, the ride is yours. We shall see..... The fun and frolics continue.


----------



## DanielM3 (Jul 30, 2013)

Sorry to backtrack you must say "R8's are for girls and there not a supercar, and M3's are the daddy's, geeee R35's are the ultimate supercar...!" 

Don't forget the geeee bit...!


----------



## pulsarboby (Nov 3, 2012)

GODZILLAA! said:


> Its crap......



Quality answer pmsl :chuckle:


----------



## DanielM3 (Jul 30, 2013)

What's the world coming to when people think a M3 is crap.... I think there awesome...


----------



## DanielM3 (Jul 30, 2013)

I may have to add a link to my M3cutter mates.... Then we will see some grumpy comments...


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

pulsarboby said:


> Quality answer pmsl :chuckle:


Made me giggle


----------



## shed100 (Apr 1, 2009)

I likey the m3 I've owned a v8 could have done with a supercharger on it mind


----------



## GODZILLAA! (Sep 24, 2014)

Come to Gumball an I'll prove you all wrong


----------



## DanielM3 (Jul 30, 2013)

shed100 said:


> I likely m3 I owed one ,v8 could have done with a supercharger on it mind


Our M3's spent many hours racing eachother...!


----------



## Plumber dave (Jan 6, 2013)

Nothing wrong with M3s I have one myself albeit an e46 model, it's great.


----------



## GODZILLAA! (Sep 24, 2014)

So anyone coming to Gumball so I can reveal my identity haha?


----------



## DanielM3 (Jul 30, 2013)

Plumber dave said:


> Nothing wrong with M3s I have one myself albeit an e46 model, it's great.


The e46 is still a class looking car today.... How much do I regret selling my CSL..


----------



## Plumber dave (Jan 6, 2013)

Hey me too, I sold mine with just 4500 miles on it. I've kicked myself ever since.


----------



## gtr mart (Mar 29, 2004)

GODZILLAA! said:


> I tell you something come to gumball tomorrow and ill prove im not flynn))





GODZILLAA! said:


> Come to gumball and ill prove you wrong





GODZILLAA! said:


> Come to Gumball an I'll prove you all wrong





GODZILLAA! said:


> So anyone coming to Gumball so I can reveal my identity haha?


Starting to sound a bit rapey mate.  :chuckle:


----------



## woundedgoat (Oct 7, 2012)

gtr mart said:


> Starting to sound a bit rapey mate.  :chuckle:


It kind of reminds me of a 1980's cartoon bad guy, very Scooby foo Villain.


----------



## GODZILLAA! (Sep 24, 2014)

Lol


----------



## CobraKhan (Sep 4, 2014)

The lad has come on here to find out more about GTRs, and most have you have berated him. Even the mods! Poor lad.

Tyler, If I'm ever near Preston, I'll gladly take you out in the Gtr, or the Mclaren 12C. Your choice  

Well done on not letting the bastards grind you down.


----------



## GODZILLAA! (Sep 24, 2014)

CobraKhan said:


> The lad has come on here to find out more about GTRs, and most have you have berated him. Even the mods! Poor lad.
> 
> Tyler, If I'm ever near Preston, I'll gladly take you out in the Gtr, or the Mclaren 12C. Your choice
> 
> Well done on not letting the bastards grind you down.


Awh cheers man an yeah id love to thankyou so much means alot


----------



## DanielM3 (Jul 30, 2013)

CobraKhan said:


> The lad has come on here to find out more about GTRs, and most have you have berated him. Even the mods! Poor lad.
> 
> Tyler, If I'm ever near Preston, I'll gladly take you out in the Gtr, or the Mclaren 12C. Your choice
> 
> Well done on not letting the bastards grind you down.


Steady on cry baby....! If you read all the posts it's called banter..! 

I really think it a good idea to sell the Mp12-c, get yourself a nice honda gold wing and grind off into the sunset together.... Don't look back....:flame:


----------



## DanielM3 (Jul 30, 2013)




----------



## GODZILLAA! (Sep 24, 2014)

How about you get off my fourm mr ''M3''


----------



## DanielM3 (Jul 30, 2013)

GODZILLAA! said:


> How about you get off my fourm mr ''M3''


One day I will save enough for a R35...!

I wanna take you out in my car.... Where's the sick icon gone lol lol


----------



## GODZILLAA! (Sep 24, 2014)

Okay pal lol!


----------



## DanielM3 (Jul 30, 2013)

Tyler knows I am joking...! He's a huge M3 fan as well...


----------



## GODZILLAA! (Sep 24, 2014)

Mate back off now okay your not funny no more, i like M5s M6s and M4s okay.


----------



## DanielM3 (Jul 30, 2013)




----------



## chrisanderson91 (Mar 3, 2014)

HAHAHAHAHA im loving this crack, much better than work


----------



## CobraKhan (Sep 4, 2014)

DanielM3 said:


> Steady on cry baby....! If you read all the posts it's called banter..!
> 
> I really think it a good idea to sell the Mp12-c, get yourself a nice honda gold wing and grind off into the sunset together.... Don't look back....:flame:


Oh. Its called banter is it. Thanks for clearing that up. 

The way everyone has treated him on here is laughable, and Im not directing it at any one person. Even the mods have got a few kicks in.

Poor show if you ask me, especially when everyone was saying it was a duplicate account of a banned member, and so obvious that it isnt. 

Poor lad


----------



## DanielM3 (Jul 30, 2013)

CobraKhan said:


> Oh. Its called banter is it. Thanks for clearing that up.
> 
> The way everyone has treated him on here is laughable, and Im not directing it at any one person. Even the mods have got a few kicks in.
> 
> ...


POOR LAD..! He called my pride and joy CRAP.. The finest V8 BMW ever produced... Like you I didn't stop crying for 24hours....

:banned:


----------



## evogeof (Aug 3, 2014)

CobraKhan said:


> The lad has come on here to find out more about GTRs, and most have you have berated him. Even the mods! Poor lad.
> 
> Tyler, If I'm ever near Preston, I'll gladly take you out in the Gtr, or the Mclaren 12C. Your choice
> 
> Well done on not letting the bastards grind you down.


well said


----------



## Initialdan (Mar 26, 2014)

This is brilliant!


----------



## CobraKhan (Sep 4, 2014)

evogeof said:


> well said


It seems to be the same people who cried when they are on the receiving end, but think its fine to dish it out.

They are all obsessed with Flynn. He must be laughing his head off


----------



## boyknacker (Apr 7, 2014)

Replaced my 90mm MILLTEK for a SVM 102mm last week. Bit louder on tick over and no drown around 70-80mph. Not as loud as I would have liked, but seems to be more torque. My Milltek is up for grabs now


----------



## evogeof (Aug 3, 2014)

CobraKhan said:


> It seems to be the same people who cried when they are on the receiving end, but think its fine to dish it out.
> 
> They are all obsessed with Flynn. He must be laughing his head off


i think personally they miss patrick. I've never had issues with him and I've known him for years he amuses me but he can come close to the line :chuckle:


----------



## royashmr2 (Nov 13, 2013)

This threads made my actual LOL. I had to read it all now I'm late for work. 

GT Haus exhaust on my r35 with y pipe is nice and loud as well.


----------



## DEFIKS (Apr 12, 2014)

MeisterR said:


> We still have out exhaust available.
> About to post something up on it later.
> 
> Anyone interested in a quality sounding exhaust can have a try before they actually commit.
> ...


are you able to supply the same exhaust as per this video?

VERY LOUD Meisterschaft Nissan R35 GT-R vs BMW E92 M3 w/ F1 SuperSprint Exhaust! - YouTube

Cheers.


----------

